

Vector Illustrations of iOS Devices - wlll
http://iosdevicekit.com/

======
k0mplex
Technically Apple only allows black iPhones for use in third party app
marketing. In my experience it is only really enforced if you are trying to be
featured by them.

~~~
sudara
Pretty sure that is the old rule:

"Feature only the most current Apple products in the following finishes or
colors: iPhone 5s in silver or space gray, iPhone 5c in white or blue, iPad
Air in silver or space gray, and iPad mini in silver or space gray. If
multiple Apple products are shown, display them in the correct relative
sizes."

[http://9to5mac.com/2013/10/31/apple-to-devs-gold-iphone-
not-...](http://9to5mac.com/2013/10/31/apple-to-devs-gold-iphone-not-best-for-
marketing-materials/)

~~~
k0mplex
thanks for the correction!

